# Underwater Flowering Plants



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

yes, but they don't have color to attract pollinators, they usually look like green pods.


----------



## limnidi (May 2, 2007)

Anubias species does flower under water as far as I know.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

anubias make white flowers, as does glosso i think


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

My blyxa _almost_ flowers underwater. I mean, it sends out buds and they start to open up, revealing little white petals, before dying away. Not sure why though, and I don't think that's good.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have dwarf chain swords with little buds too. Mine does about the same as yours Church.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

My Anubias nanas are flowering nicely in both tanks. They have nice little white flowers sort of like the Hawaiian anthuriums.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

dthb4438 said:


> My Anubias nanas are flowering nicely in both tanks. They have nice little white flowers sort of like the Hawaiian anthuriums.


Oooh. Pictures?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Here are a few of mine, anubias, they flower pretty easy and regularly 



















Eriocaulon cinereum









I have also flowered dwarf sag, blyxa japonica and aubertii that I can think of.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i envy you


----------



## Aquaspot World (Jun 16, 2006)

Anubias sp., Barclaya sp., and Blyxa sp. are some of the more common aquatic plants which will flower submersed. 

Barclaya sp. will retain the flowers for the longest time and constantly put out new ones under good conditions.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for the photos bigstick.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I have some stems that seem to always flower as well, little pink things!

I think its on the hornwort? 

-Andrew


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Is it good or bad when plants flower?


----------



## Kayakbabe (Sep 4, 2005)

I would say it depends on the plant. It usually means they are really 'happy', as in getting the right nutrients and light they need. Some keep flowering all year round, some flower seasonly, some flower just once and then die. Some plants are very pretty, some are stinky. It really depends on the plant. I have a Ozelot sword that has sent out very stiff stems that have blooms and bunches of baby plants at intervals. The blooms and babies are clustered together. It's kinda pretty, but could get very weedy looking pretty quickly I suppose.


----------

